# Ghost Hand vs. C4Y speedcube and [---]minx list.



## number1failure (Jul 19, 2010)

Can I please get a comparison chart/table for a Ghost Hand 3x3 vs. a C4Y speedcube in a 1-10 form, comparing various traits of the cubes? Also, 1 is low/bad, 10 is high/good. I would also like a list of the "----minx" puzzles, in order from smallest to largest. ex. mega, giga, tera, ..., ..., and so on.


----------



## Owen (Jul 19, 2010)

Kilominx
Megaminx
Gigaminx
Teraminx
Petaminx
Examinx
Zettaminx
Yottaminx


----------



## Forte (Jul 19, 2010)

From here btw


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 19, 2010)

Owen said:


> Kilominx
> Megaminx
> Gigaminx
> Teraminx
> ...



where can i buy a yottaminx?


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 19, 2010)

you would have to make it


----------



## number1failure (Jul 19, 2010)

Does anyone have the comparison? Even if you don't have a detailed 1-10 comparison, i you could tell me which one is better that would be just as good


----------



## xbrandationx (Jul 19, 2010)

number1failure said:


> Does anyone have the comparison? Even if you don't have a detailed 1-10 comparison, i you could tell me which one is better that would be just as good



The ghosthand is the smoothest and fastest cube Ive used, but if you are a aggressive cuber this cube isn't for you because it locks up a lot when you speedsolve aggressively. The c4u diy locks up a lot. It isnt that fast and the corner cutting in half a piece.


----------



## number1failure (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm not intentionally aggressive, but I am. Are there any that you would recommend for aggressive solving?


----------



## xbrandationx (Jul 19, 2010)

number1failure said:


> I'm not intentionally aggressive, but I am. Are there any that you would recommend for aggressive solving?


F-II. It will tolerate a lot until it degrades


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jul 19, 2010)

number1failure said:


> Can I please get a comparison chart/table for a Ghost Hand 3x3 vs. a C4Y speedcube in a 1-10 form, comparing various traits of the cubes? Also, 1 is low/bad, 10 is high/good. I would also like a list of the "----minx" puzzles, in order from smallest to largest. ex. mega, giga, tera, ..., ..., and so on.



Don't wanna be enabling newbie behaviour here, but whatever. I actually can make a comparison because I have both. I'm not giving a numerical scale, rather which one has advantage.

C4U vs. GhostHand
(limitations: GhostHand is a Mk2, unmodified from package, no lube applied, no adjustments. C4U is assembled from DIY, may have been adjusted to be TOO tight)

Out-of-box functionality: Ghosthand (most C4Us come as DIY kits and require a lot of fine tuning to get right)
Price? GhostHand ($5-6, vs $8+ for C4U)
Quietness level? GhostHand
Smoothness? GhostHand
Pop resistance? C4U
Lockup resistance? GhostHand
Corner cutting? GhostHand
Stickers: Even. GhostHand stickers have a matte texture and are subject to peeling. C4U stickers are paper with laminate.
Light weight: GhostHand
How good will you feel after one gets thrown at your head: GhostHand (corners and edges are slightly rounded, whereas the C4U weighs more and has sharper corners and edges)

Other comments
-Corner and edge assembly is different for both. On the C4Ys, the caps are all internal and closer to the mechanism. On the GhostHands, all caps are external, making the internal parts seamless.


----------



## RopedBBQ (Jul 19, 2010)

Owen said:


> Kilominx
> Megaminx
> Gigaminx
> Teraminx
> ...



flowerminx


----------



## number1failure (Jul 19, 2010)

So how would a tentioned GhostHand with lube and CubeSmith tiles work?


----------



## number1failure (Jul 19, 2010)

RopedBBQ said:


> Owen said:
> 
> 
> > Kilominx
> ...


 oh my ****ing laggy phone internet. flowerminx is variation, not size increase, but thx anyway. and srry for the double post


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 19, 2010)

All I need is the Zettaminx then I'll have a complete collection of the -minxes. Maybe I'll search lightake...


----------



## no1337cube (Jul 20, 2010)

@ OP GH has smaller cubies so maybe part of the tiles would stick out
And i personally have GH cubes as my OH cube. (Loose)
IMO,When tight they don't cut corners as well but speed is just meh.
If you want you might want to try a Type E with type A/Gh core (Sand down edges and corners).
Currently my 2H cube is a Type E with GH core (Able to Sub-20)
OH = GH with E core (Able to sub-30)
Worth a try perhaps ?

ps: DianSheng .333


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 20, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> All I need is the Zettaminx then I'll have a complete collection of the -minxes. Maybe I'll search lightake...



you have a yotta, exa and petaminx?
I would like to see pictures


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 21, 2010)

I want a yoctominx.
I thought yottaminx was pronounced "Yoda-Minx", which baffles me.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 21, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> *I want a yoctominx.*
> I thought yottaminx was pronounced "Yoda-Minx", which baffles me.



A puzzle with a negative number of layers?


----------



## xbrandationx (Jul 21, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> A puzzle with a negative number of layers?



Yeah i got a few of those


----------



## Thomas09 (Jul 21, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I want a yoctominx.


This.


----------

